# Anonimo WRUW



## phunky_monkey

Hey guys, about time for a new Anonimo WRUW thread! I know we have picture sections, but they really don't get updated all that much and seem to get a little bit lost, so lets see what Anonimo you're wearing currently :-!

Pro Crono for me today:


----------



## kingblackbolt

Not too hard to guess mine... Dino Zei Nautilo Bronzo


----------



## Jebhut

Can't seem to take this one off! terrible wrist shot (Blackberry sucks!), but have better pics on recent 'Love Anonimo' thread:









And...recently sold Drass Crono...(sorry I sold)...but don't seem to see much of these here, so...


----------



## Jeep99dad

I wore my Polluce on steel today at work!


----------



## StefB

My Cronoscopio Drass. Can't keep it off my wrist lately - a classic rarely seen out there!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Some really nice pieces being worn


----------



## Jeep99dad

That is one hot watch!! love the dial, the case... 


kingblackbolt said:


> Not too hard to guess mine... Dino Zei Nautilo Bronzo


----------



## kingblackbolt

Thank you my friend... one of my fave pieces I've owned in a long time! Cant seem to leave my wrist either... except when I sleep :-d


Jeep99dad said:


> That is one hot watch!! love the dial, the case...


----------



## Fatz028

I need to take a pic of my Tru Blu


----------



## blueline994

Here is my latest catch...one bronze marlin!


IMG_4210 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad

blueline994 said:


> Here is my latest catch...one bronze marlin!
> 
> 
> IMG_4210 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


----------



## torromoto

BRONZO all the way....










Best Guillermo


----------



## kingblackbolt

You hooked a beauty there my friend... Wear and enjoy 



blueline994 said:


> Here is my latest catch...one bronze marlin!
> 
> 
> IMG_4210 by delaphotography_shared, on Flickr


----------



## kingblackbolt

Another beautiful Dino Zei... Very nice! Do you still make straps for these Guillermo?



torromoto said:


> BRONZO all the way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Guillermo


----------



## NWP627




----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!


----------



## jct111

has anyone taken their anonimo out for a fun new hobby lately? just tried snowmobiling in maine this past weekend. 260 miles on the sleds over 3 days. great times thanks to my father-in-laws generosity... jk


----------



## jcoat007

Lousy picture, but this is what I am wearing today....


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Chocolate !

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## StefB

Rocking my classic San Marco today!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sailor

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## rsr911

These 2 today


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Au

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Shiny

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## stew77

These lately.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great collection of 'nimos you have there Stew :-!


----------



## stew77

phunky_monkey said:


> Great collection of 'nimos you have there Stew :-!


*Thanks very much for the kind words phunky!!!! 

Your Pro Crono that kicks off this thread is an absolute drool fest!!!! Love it!!!
*
*I hope to someday pick up a Pro case Nimo of some flavor...incredible case making IMO, and I drool every time I see one!!!!*


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks mate, it's an awesome piece. The intricacy of the case design and manufacture is something else, and it really is my favourite piece by Anonimo. 

I must be crazy, but am contemplating selling it at the moment, though I truly know I will regret my decision. Hopefully I see some sense soon! :-s


----------



## Akerue

Hi-Dive for me,



















Something just right about this watch. I thought it was too busy at first but now find myself strangely loving it.

The best part is the case. Ox-Pro is something that needs to be seen and felt in the flesh! it's got a strange smooth silkyness to it... I find myself rubbing the side of the case frequently because it feels so smooth.


----------



## fidelio




----------



## Akerue

fidelio said:


>


I'm not usually a fan of really worn looking leather straps, but I have to say that one really suits the Millemetri  Good combo!


----------



## fidelio

Akerue said:


> I'm not usually a fan of really worn looking leather straps, but I have to say that one really suits the Millemetri  Good combo!


Thank you :-!

Two more shots of today!
Have a nice Weekend everybody!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Notturnale !

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Anonymous !

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

Nelson amigo..You can't just show a watch on WRUW when obviously it's a watch you just recently picked up.....I think a proper introduction (NEW THREAD) is the proper course you need to take on this one :-d

Congrats..Best Guillermo


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I know my frien in Mexico right now as soon i get back in Miami I will do !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Glauco I

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Shiny time!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Fatz028

Time for Tru Blu.


----------



## ericfeuer

this is gonna take a while


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Carbon day


----------



## phunky_monkey

Polluce for me today, and most other days since I received it. :-!


----------



## petrof

My Beauty, Millemetry Polluce Bronze.


----------



## djh1201

Trying a Sharky out:


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Bronze


----------



## ericfeuer

Oooops how did this Anonimo Homage slip into the rotation???? Well i had to take the Pro GMT off eventually....


----------



## SBD

ericfeuer said:


> Oooops how did this Anonimo Homage slip into the rotation???? Well i had to take the Pro GMT off eventually....
> View attachment 722180


D'oh! And there I quoted it so it appears a second time in this thread.

I am also wearing an Anonimo homage today. I wonder if I should post a pic of it...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Hahahaha... I'm trying to feel it in my second try !


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sacrilege!

Nah, nice PAM's guys. I particularly like the 1950's case, and the subs. Still tempting :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Fixed hahahaha I feel this one better !


----------



## Dan1947

Here are my Anonimo watches, hard to pick a clear favorite.


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## djh1201

New shoes for this one!


----------



## djh1201

Miss my Sailor Diver, such a cool watch!



nelsondevicenci said:


> Fixed hahahaha I feel this one better !


----------



## ericfeuer

NON ANONIMO TODAY????


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Toshi

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runnert


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Bronze

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runnert


----------



## torromoto

This one today!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Drass company

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## timefleas

OK, Nelson, keep it up--you have to post one a day for a month (or more?) so that we can see your whole collection--keep them coming!!


----------



## Dan1947

Thursday's choice.


----------



## Dan1947

Thursday's choice. It may change tonight,


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Militare Day !

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

Militare Day it is:


----------



## Dan1947

Here goes friday's choice.


----------



## torromoto

Dan1947 said:


> Thursday's choice. It may change tonight,
> View attachment 742961


Hi, Your right lockingcrown screw seems to be loose!!!;-)

Great watch :-d


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Nemo ( not the Dino Zei line )

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## 1watchaholic

nelsondevicenci said:


> Nemo ( not the Dino Zei line )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


This one is SUPER Ugly Nelson! Sell it to me!! :-d


----------



## 1watchaholic

Wrist time for this Saturday!!


----------



## Dan1947

Good catch, thanks G!!



torromoto said:


> Hi, Your right lockingcrown screw seems to be loose!!!;-)
> 
> Great watch :-d


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Dual Time !

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan1947

Monday's choice, my Professional GTM


----------



## nelsondevicenci

SM

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan1947

Another Day, another Anonimo!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey

I really must try a Militare in the very near future - great shot Nelson.


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## SBD

ericfeuer said:


>


Wow! Great photo of a sweet watch!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

SM Drass with perfect strap ! on My *D* Day !

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## Jebhut

nelsondevicenci said:


> SM Drass with perfect strap ! on My *D* Day !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


Great watch/strap duo!!

Where's that cool (nylon?) strap from?

Last Anonimo I would ever consider buying *if* I can find a mint pre-owned one 70% off (after foolishly purchasing 3 'new' from _proper_ distribution channels...so many new 'nimos 60% 'new' all over the web)?!

Wore this today - still love it, just not the brand any more - so been considering trying to move it (without taking a total bath...)


----------



## RICH61703

Jebhut pm me if you decide to sell thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan1947




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Wavy

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


----------



## korneevy

nelsondevicenci said:


> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Forum Runner


Nelson - this crystal appears to have a decent AR on it, correct? I thought Nimos were all AR-less - which bothers me a bit as the dial goes poor gray as soon as you are out in the sun....


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## nelsondevicenci

korneevy said:


> Nelson - this crystal appears to have a decent AR on it, correct? I thought Nimos were all AR-less - which bothers me a bit as the dial goes poor gray as soon as you are out in the sun....


No my friend is the position of the watch only.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Waffle


----------



## Dan1947

Jebhut said:


> Great watch/strap duo!!
> 
> Where's that cool (nylon?) strap from?
> 
> Last Anonimo I would ever consider buying *if* I can find a mint pre-owned one 70% off (after foolishly purchasing 3 'new' from _proper_ distribution channels...so many new 'nimos 60% 'new' all over the web)?!
> 
> Wore this today - still love it, just not the brand any more - so been considering trying to move it (without taking a total bath...)
> 
> View attachment 748850


I love the band on your Professionale Jebhut; who made it?


----------



## Jebhut

Dan1947 said:


> I love the band on your Professionale Jebhut; who made it?


Thanks...had that strap a while...don't have it with me right now but believe it's a Heroic18 (nice straps, but they're a bit short for a 7 1/2 in wrist). Lots of straps, but pretty sure it's an old Heroic...mostly go with BJ or StoneCreek nowadays...true handmades, and like a longer strap...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Bronzo day !


----------



## ericfeuer

Wearing this to go to a concert tonight..Gonna be a hot sweaty sleazy mess up in there !


----------



## nelsondevicenci

More mesh


----------



## b2s

Hope to swap and try the Red12 Swedish Ammo strap later.

Cheers


----------



## phunky_monkey

Very nice piece. I'm currently wearing the same setup, though my picture is not so crash hot! 

Interestingly, my date wheel is black and yours is white. :-s


----------



## b2s

I know. I am kind of new to this brand. I also thought that all SS Mod2003 black dial come with black wheel date from what I can gather from the web. I bought this from Peter, perhaps he can shed some more light better than I do.

My theory is that it has to do with a small company making a limited run watches. These things do happen. It could have been done by a mistake. But I like it being different to be honest with you.



phunky_monkey said:


> Very nice piece. I'm currently wearing the same setup, though my picture is not so crash hot!
> 
> Interestingly, my date wheel is black and yours is white. :-s


----------



## phunky_monkey

b2s said:


> I know. I am kind of new to this brand. I also thought that all SS Mod2003 black dial come with black wheel date from what I can gather from the web. I bought this from Peter, perhaps he can shed some more light better than I do.
> 
> My theory is that it has to do with a small company making a limited run watches. These things do happen. It could have been done by a mistake. But I like it being different to be honest with you.


Anonimo seem to do things like this all the time. Personally I think it adds to the charm, so I wouldn't be too concerned.



Susan402 said:


> I wore my Polluce on steel today at work!


It's a great daily wearer, and my go-to watch :-!


----------



## timefleas

Peter here--the only light I can shed is simply to echo the fact that one of the charming (?) quirks about Anonimo productions is the lack of consistency, where, for example, date wheels (usually just between black and white) are commonly mixed in the same series, as evidence on the LE Polluce, above, but also on the Sailor Diver (I've owned two, one with a black wheel, the other white--and even some SDs came with white sail, others with black)--elsewhere I have seen "wrong" (different?) case backs on many of the Hybrid and Millemetries, and a few different dial configurations for some of the chronos or other dials with a separate seconds dial, where the sub-dials have been different colors--beyond that, I have no idea--the luck of the draw, I suppose (or whatever was left on their assembly table at the time the watch was put together...).


----------



## phunky_monkey

I noticed a Polluce with bracelet for sale on the 'bay with an incorrect caseback. The frequency of this occurring is quite alarming from a QC point of view, but I don't mind the subtle differences from one watch to the next.


----------



## b2s

phunky_monkey - perhaps I did not express myself well. I do like it this way and don't see anything wrong with it. 

Peter - thanks again for your views. Yes, I did experience this type of quirks from other smaller watch companies as well. QC issues happen even with big company as you said. I am very happy with my Nimo so far. It is so different from what I have owned in the past. I am super glad that I made this fine transaction with you. 

Cheers all


----------



## Jebhut

ericfeuer said:


>


Nice...not a bracelet guy but that looks like it was made for the watch...who makes it (if I keep my waffle, might get one - still love Anonimos, just trying to ignore the brand's devaluation/questionable marketing/lack of pride due to the huge discounting going on...seems too much like a brand treading water?).


----------



## Akerue

Hi-Dive on new Dino Zei kodiak strap.
Love it!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great combo Adrian! 

I'm tempted to buy a Hi-Dive just to copy it ;-)


----------



## Akerue

phunky_monkey said:


> Great combo Adrian!
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a Hi-Dive just to copy it ;-)


Get one Dane! Apparently the Hi-Dive's hands are one of the most expensive to produce due to the unique shape. 
I was on the fence about the Hi-Dive at the beginning, but now I don't think I'll ever sell it! Keeper for sure.


----------



## phunky_monkey

It's one of those pieces I've had my eye on for a few years now, but it's always been poor timing when they've popped up for sale. I've seen a few at great prices, and I think if I were to see another one at a bargain price I'd grab it for sure.

It's a really unique piece, and one I think would even look good after it's seen a few years of abuse and had a nice patina develop on the Ox-Pro finish. How long have you had yours?


----------



## Akerue

phunky_monkey said:


> It's one of those pieces I've had my eye on for a few years now, but it's always been poor timing when they've popped up for sale. I've seen a few at great prices, and I think if I were to see another one at a bargain price I'd grab it for sure.
> 
> It's a really unique piece, and one I think would even look good after it's seen a few years of abuse and had a nice patina develop on the Ox-Pro finish. How long have you had yours?


It's definitely a vegemite watch - it definitely needs to be seen in person to appreciate it. I've had mine for 18 months now. I bought it with a few small hairline marks on the case and I think it makes the watch look cooler. The Ox-Pro finish is so amazing, it's matte and has a really smooth feel to it - sort of silky smooth feeling. I'm looking forward to watching the ox-pro patina with use.

Also it's hard to see from pics but the 15,30,40,60 dial prints are a creamy colour because of the lume colour (orangey) - looks alot like tritium patina.

The only downside of this watch IMO is that the lume is not the best (nowhere near as legible at night as my polluce). The lume on the hands doesn't stand out as well against the dial.


----------



## ericfeuer

It was WJean mesh, but i had issues with it as a screw is permanently stuck in place so I cant get a proper fit......bummer..



Jebhut said:


> Nice...not a bracelet guy but that looks like it was made for the watch...who makes it (if I keep my waffle, might get one - still love Anonimos, just trying to ignore the brand's devaluation/questionable marketing/lack of pride due to the huge discounting going on...seems too much like a brand treading water?).


----------



## phunky_monkey

Akerue said:


> It's definitely a vegemite watch - it definitely needs to be seen in person to appreciate it. I've had mine for 18 months now. I bought it with a few small hairline marks on the case and I think it makes the watch look cooler. The Ox-Pro finish is so amazing, it's matte and has a really smooth feel to it - sort of silky smooth feeling. I'm looking forward to watching the ox-pro patina with use.
> 
> Also it's hard to see from pics but the 15,30,40,60 dial prints are a creamy colour because of the lume colour (orangey) - looks alot like tritium patina.
> 
> The only downside of this watch IMO is that the lume is not the best (nowhere near as legible at night as my polluce). The lume on the hands doesn't stand out as well against the dial.


Well after 27 years I gave in a few days ago and had a Cheesy-mite scroll, so perhaps even Vegemite is growing on me just as this watch is :-d

My old San Marco was Ox-Pro, and I agree with you on the finish. It's really nice to look at, and the silky feeling is pretty cool too. I was worried about scratching up the finish on such an expensive piece and it was part of the reason I sold it, but I think an Ox-Pro at the lower end of the Anonimo price scale with a bit of Wabi would be fantastic.

It's amazing what one picture can do - I now have a WTB post up. You've definitely inspired me. If anyone wants to offload their Ox-Pro Hi-Dive, let me know ;-)

It's a shame I didn't feel this strongly earlier as an AD here in Melbourne had one for a very reasonable price about 6 months ago... oh well, the hunt is one of the best parts.


----------



## ckhouse80

Anonimo Marea GMT Flyback


----------



## ckhouse80

Anonimo Shelby Gold


----------



## nelsondevicenci




----------



## b2s




----------



## whywatch9

Finally started wearing this...




















And this


----------



## TheRegulator

From this morning.


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new Militare Crono today :-!


----------



## Kromag

Love this thread! -incredible diversity.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Finally on Bracelet !

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Bozz_Keren

can't get enough of it..


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Kromag

Wearing this beauty today. Anonimo Millemetri Deep Blue


----------



## Jebhut

Kromag said:


> Wearing this beauty today. Anonimo Millemetri Deep Blue
> View attachment 927929
> View attachment 927930
> View attachment 927931


Classic watch/Anonimo...lovin' it! But the strap is the deal....great match!! (What's that like 5 or 6mm thick!? Handmade?)


----------



## StefB

Latest Polluce - Drass Tobacco!


----------



## Kromag

Jebhut said:


> Classic watch/Anonimo...lovin' it! But the strap is the deal....great match!! (What's that like 5 or 6mm thick!? Handmade?)


Thanks!! Yes it's a sweet strap. About 5mm thick but it has a lot of holes and fits my skinny 6.3" wrist well. I also have a the original Kodiak black strap and like that too.





















Now I still need to find a matching bracelet!!


----------



## Jebhut

StefB said:


> Latest Polluce - Drass Tobacco!
> 
> View attachment 928116


Whoa!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

The Shiny

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## danielNJ

Nice to see an all polished Anonimo, they should do more like that.....enjoy


----------



## predapio




----------



## phunky_monkey

Very nice Predapio!

Polluce for me all week.


----------



## RICH61703

nelsondevicenci said:


> The Shiny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Akerue

The polluce SS/AU today on shell cordovan.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Stunner!


----------



## Bozz_Keren

yesterday actually, on gunny dark oil


----------



## predapio

Working outside tonight in 5* weather, yay.

Tooling around the house now giving the Glauco some love.

EDIT, disregard the nice fat thumb print.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## Bozz_Keren

just in


----------



## Kromag

Showing some love for Deep Blue today


----------



## Kromag

Deep Blue on bracelet today
View attachment 978571


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Some cream for tonight ! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto




----------

